# Coding help hearing test



## Pillow1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the differnce is for an audiologic function test: 
92551 screening test, pure tone, air only 
vs
92552 pure tone audiometry (threshold); air only  
we used a machine that the patient listened and identified sounds/ tones different octives to determine his level of hearing/ thank you so much


----------



## CONSULTA-A-CODER (Nov 11, 2010)

From what you are describing it sounds like the audiometry (92552)
92551 is for screening.

I would not be able to give you a definite answer without reviewing the medical notes

I hope this helps!!

CONSULTACODER BS,CPMA,CPC,CCS


----------



## preserene (Nov 15, 2010)

A.	Screening test  involves the use of a device that produces a series of tones for eg, using some audible instrument or a tuning Fork with frequency, the traditional and conventional method of testing for the hearing ability. If the patient does not hear a certain number of tones, depending on the standard used by the office, he or she fails the test. At that point, the patient may be scheduled for further tests or referred to another source (e.g., an audiologist) to determine the exact nature of the problem.

B.	 That test is a diagnostic Test and it is called  measurement of auditory threshold . (air tone – here means air conduction; [ you know there are two types of hearing modalities-1)Air conduction . 2) Bone conduction)]   Threshold is in fact defined  as the faintest tone a subject is able to hear via air conduction.  THIS METHOD OF MEASUREMENT IS CALLED “Pure tone audiometry (PTA)” : Behavioural measurement of hearing threshold, as it relies on patient response to pure tone stimuli.  PTA only measures thresholds. In simple words,
pure tone audiometry is used to measure the auditory threshold of an individual.  The instrument used in the measurement of auditory threshold is known as the audiometer (using a headphone type)  

I hope it explains a little bit more.
Thank you for tuning in!


----------



## Pillow1 (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW!! That is a tremendous help .  Thank you very much.  Your help is much appreciated .


----------

